
Is Uber getting too vital to fail? - otaviokz
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38252405
======
otaviokz
As the poster of the news article, I'd like to point out that there's nothing
new on such situation. Someone probably asked the same questions about the
telefone companies when the hospitals started taking telefone calls and
sending in ambulances.

